# Check Out This Pacer



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

I'm very proud to show off my latest acquisition. There are not too many around, and when I saw it on Ebay, I persuaded the seller to end the auction early. There were a total of 400 of the "Breakthru 60" Solid Gold Pacers made, and each was engraved at the Hamilton Factory. I love that this one was awarded to a "H.L. Peacock." A fitting name for a fine award watch.

The seller has a jewelry store, and buys gold. I'm sure he was pleasantly surprised when he found out how valuable this watch was. He bought it from Mr. Peacock's widow. I'm hoping to be able to get in contact with Mrs. Peacock to get any other history on the watch, and what her husband did to win it. I'm hoping she still has the framed certificate that came with the watch.

Everything was original on the watch, including the spectacular dial. I have replaced the Hamilton band since it was in poor shape, but have saved it. It had a Hamilton buckle, but was not marked 14K. I asked Rene if he thought it was the original, and he had actually owned a NOS one that had a 14K buckle as well, so I'm not sure if it was replaced over the years.

Hope you enjoy the pictures. :good:























































harleymanstan


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

harleymanstan said:


> I'm hoping to be able to get in contact with Mrs. Peacock to get any other history on the watch, and what her husband did to win it. I'm hoping she still has the framed certificate that came with the watch.


If you can get more of the personal history and story around the watch, that would be fantastic. She might even have photos of her husband receiving the watch...that really would be something.

Nice one! :thumbsup:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

This was a real score.

Now I NEED one of these watches as 1960 was my birth year (feeling generous Jarett - remember I just turned 50)!!!


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> This was a real score.
> 
> Now I NEED one of these watches as 1960 was my birth year (feeling generous Jarett - remember I just turned 50)!!!


Uhhhh.... :no2:


----------



## hamiltonelectric (Feb 27, 2010)

That really is a beauty, congratulations on a great find! I added the serial number to my database. I'm now up to 50 recorded examples, including the version made in 1965-1967, of which it appears 100 were made.

It's interesting that the data jibes so well with the old rule of thumb about 10% survival rate. With 400 made in 1960 and 100 in the mid-60s, 50 survivors is spot-on 10%. Ditto for Altairs: 1600 made, 146 in my database. (Okay, so it's not exactly 10%, it's close!)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*That is so beautiful - GREEN with envy!*


----------



## Disco You (Jun 22, 2010)

Well it's certainly... interesting!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

feenix said:


> Its a common misconception, there are a couple of members that seem to post the first thing that comes into their head, all over the forum.


Ah, then I can forgive someone who may have mistakenly thought that I'm one of those people.

I merely made a joke in a thread ...and as far as I'm aware there is not a complete 'no joking outside the playground' rule on RLT, so I suppose it's only people who actually enjoy moaning that will continue to post about that now.



feenix said:


> There is a place for levity (the joke section perhaps?), the rest of the forum should really be kept to watch discussion.


That's too black and white. ...Smacks of Chinese Communist dictatorship mentality.

If a thread has mainly informative content along with a couple of light-hearted posts, then complaining about it is massive overkilljoyism.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > Its a common misconception, there are a couple of members that seem to post the first thing that comes into their head, all over the forum.
> ...


Must be time for you to move on soon...


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

harleymanstan said:


> I'm very proud to show off my latest acquisition. There are not too many around, and when I saw it on Ebay, I persuaded the seller to end the auction early. There were a total of 400 of the "Breakthru 60" Solid Gold Pacers made, and each was engraved at the Hamilton Factory. I love that this one was awarded to a "H.L. Peacock." A fitting name for a fine award watch.
> 
> The seller has a jewelry store, and buys gold. I'm sure he was pleasantly surprised when he found out how valuable this watch was. He bought it from Mr. Peacock's widow. I'm hoping to be able to get in contact with Mrs. Peacock to get any other history on the watch, and what her husband did to win it. I'm hoping she still has the framed certificate that came with the watch.
> 
> ...


That sure is a beauty. :notworthy: Wear it in good health Jarett.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Must be time for you to move on soon...


No. You go to to China. I'll stay here.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Very Unique indeed!


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

This is a real beauty mate, I tend to have a soft spot for electric watches. This one is certainly beautiful.


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

I have an update on the former owner of the watch. I was able to speak with his widow, personally. He lived an interesting life.

He was born in 1921, and came from a poor family. His father was a carpenter. He joined the Navy in WWII, and was involved in five invasions on the Pacific front (operated a troup transport).

Upon his return, he graduated from Columbia University and went to work for GE in sales, service, and engineering.

His most interesting work for GE was being the chief engineer for the Human Centrifuge project which explored the effect of G-forces for space travel. He knew the first Astronauts personally. It sucked enough electricity to cause small blackouts.

Check out the Human Centrifuge at My link

The framed certificate that came with the watch is gone, but I was very glad to have made contact with Mrs. Peacock to learn a little about him. He passed away in 2008.

Interestingly, she told me that he loved the watch, but could not keep it running. I got a kick out of that. Not a terribly uncommon story about Hamilton Electrics. I'm glad in a way, because I'm sure it would have shown much more wear if it had been a diehard runner.

harleymanstan


----------



## hamiltonelectric (Feb 27, 2010)

Great story! How unusual to get such a detailed personal background on an award watch. That's very special.

Clearly these had some problems, as is indicated by the letter from GE that I reprinted in the last edition of my Electric watch book. But some held up. I have two customers who are original owners of GE 14K Pacers. I overhaul their watches every 3 years or so and they wear them every day, letting them run 24 hours a day. Neither watch is anywhere near as sharp as yours, they very definitely show the effects of 49 years of regular use...........But neither owner would dream of parting with their watches. I've asked.


----------

